# Making use of the sun.



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

As it’s hot in the UK at the moment thought I’d do some solar dyeing.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

spinningjennie said:


> As it’s hot in the UK at the moment thought I’d do some solar dyeing.
> View attachment 1243779


That looks amazing!
I don't even know what solar dyeing is! 🤔
It's been really hot here in Ireland too today ( for a change!)


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I don’t know what solar dyeing is either but I love your colour choices, so pretty. 🐢


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is very pretty.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

spinningjennie said:


> As it’s hot in the UK at the moment thought I’d do some solar dyeing.
> View attachment 1243779


Some of my favorite colors in your dye bath. Great result!

I love solar dyeing too and have been taking advantage of the sun whenever it is out for most of the day. I'll post a couple of photos when the yarn is dry. Roving going in next.

Solar dyeing is putting water, the fiber, the dye and some acid (I use white vinegar) together in a container and putting outside for the power of the sun to heat the water and the fiber to absorb the dye. I try to get in some dyeing every summer. It is fun, and a way to play with colors. Results can often be unexpected in a good way, or otherwise.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful. They are my favourite colours. Happy spinning. Jen.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Nanknit said:


> Beautiful. They are my favourite colours. Happy spinning. Jen.


I'll second that!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your kind words. I’ll post when it’s dry.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

bethshangirl said:


> That looks amazing!
> I don't even know what solar dyeing is! 🤔
> It's been really hot here in Ireland too today ( for a change!)


Beautiful!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Those are such pretty colors. It will knit up beautifully.


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

JoRae said:


> Those are such pretty colors. It will knit up beautifully.


Looks lovely, you could knit something traditional with those colours. What type of wool is it? Best wishes, Rose


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Cath21 (9 mo ago)

spinningjennie said:


> As it’s hot in the UK at the moment thought I’d do some solar dyeing.
> View attachment 1243779





spinningjennie said:


> As it’s hot in the UK at the moment thought I’d do some solar dyeing.
> View attachment 1243779


Very interesting ! Like to learn more…


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not a general member of this forum, but this has caught my imagination. Given that I have dye, fabric, vinegar and lots of sunshine at present, I am going to have a go at this right now!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Spinning jennie, what proportion of vinegar (mine's white wine vinegar) would you use to half-a-gallon of water, and how long would you leave it in the sun?

I have used Dylon hot water dye.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I have jumped into this too soon. Still, I have put dye, vinegar into buckets with water out in the sun. I will see what happens. Since it hasn't cost me anything if nothing happens, I have lost nothing. If something happens, so much the better. I will use the fabric for patchwork as long as the colour remains fast, and I have another day of high temperatures to see what might or might not happen.


----------

